
Boeing 737 Down After Taking Off from Tehran - WarDores
https://www.airliners.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1438597&sid=3a4284b312ef4226a7f59b72cb0d2903
======
vanniv
...and Iran is withholding the flight recorders, which, coupled with the
location and timing are a might suspicious...

~~~
WarDores
Yeah, the publicly available flight information shows it basically exploded
wholesale in mid-air. That doesn't just happen with modern aircraft.

~~~
megous
How so? Debris field doesn't look that large and the supposed video of the
crash shows burning plane and large explosion on impact to the ground.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_iizkgIOfU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_iizkgIOfU)

~~~
WarDores
The flight information on FlightRadar24 shows no sign of deviation or trouble,
then abruptly ends during the ascent.
[https://www.flightradar24.com/blog/ukrainian-flight-
ps752-cr...](https://www.flightradar24.com/blog/ukrainian-flight-
ps752-crashes-shortly-after-take-off-from-tehran/)

~~~
geoelectric
That means the transponder became non-viable at that point. Any sort of in-air
catastrophe could have caused that, including onboard fire.

Redundant airplane systems protect against component failure, but they tend to
still be near each other. For example, if an AA gun were to tag the plane in
the right place it could easily take out power to both a primary and backup.

It really doesn't look like a mid-air explosion. It was either a massive
spontaneous fire for some reason (assuming the burning thing in the social
media post was the plane) or it got shot down.

~~~
megous
Looks like it got shot down, it just wasn't destroyed right away. Now there's
even a video of the event.

[https://twitter.com/trbrtc/status/1215348488164298752](https://twitter.com/trbrtc/status/1215348488164298752)

